# Androiod Uber App / Beta - Updates?



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

So, how does one get the updates for the Beta Uber app that was d/l'ed from the net?

I installed the app from the net, (which runs great), and would like to know how I can get updates?

Thank you


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

I missed a few request..alarm sound very low...I have to install sound booster app...


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I saved the download link and it still works. If you download again you'll get an update. The first one I downloaded was 3_4, this latest one is 3_5.

http://t.uber.com/byod2


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

That download worked, version 3.5.1


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Well as of this posting it is 3.5.1 

Thank you for the link and information.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm using 3.5.1 here in DC and it's superb. I have no reason to keep paying for the Uber device and am anxiously awaiting their notification that we can turn them in.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

That is kind of my issue/concern. If I mail or drop off the iPhone and tell them I don't need it anymore I have the app on my phone, will they question how I got it and/or disapprove my use of my phone (Android).


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Dadwith2boys said:


> That is kind of my issue/concern. If I mail or drop off the iPhone and tell them I don't need it anymore I have the app on my phone, will they question how I got it and/or disapprove my use of my phone (Android).


Well, my plan is to drop my phone off today.

I will just say that I am using my own device. If pressed than I will either tell them the truth, or lie and say I have an iPhone at home. There is an iPhone at home, but its not used for Uber.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you think there will be any issues with the porting of numbers to to your own device?


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Well, my plan is to drop my phone off today.
> 
> I will just say that I am using my own device. If pressed than I will either tell them the truth, or lie and say I have an iPhone at home. There is an iPhone at home, but its not used for Uber.


Let us know how it goes.

Thank you


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Dadwith2boys said:


> Do you think there will be any issues with the porting of numbers to to your own device?


The app worked fine last weekend on my Samsung phone. Since the Uber phone was never used as a phone, I am not sure what numbers there would be to port.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Well, my plan is to drop my phone off today..


I'm sure it will be fine. Just tell them that even though you are using you own device....they can continue to take $10 week from your earnings.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'm sure it will be fine. Just tell them that even though you are using you own device....they can continue to take $10 week from your earnings.


Which from what I read, will continue to happen for a a few weeks.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Which from what I read, will continue to happen for a a few weeks.


I'm sure you can trust them to rebate your money without you having to send 5 follow-up emails.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Dadwith2boys said:


> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Thank you


They took the phone with very few questions. They asked who my wireless carrier was. The rep thought initially thought I needed to install the app, but I told him that I was good. That was about it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Cheetoresidue (Oct 16, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> I saved the download link and it still works. If you download again you'll get an update. The first one I downloaded was 3_4, this latest one is 3_5.
> 
> I'm new to being Uber driver and I have an android phone. I have to use that iPhone they provide and I hate that I have to fiddle with 2 phones when driving for them. I just downloaded this from the link you provided but shows it will not work on my rooted Android g3 because it's rooted lol. That sucks! I hate that they charge for the iPhone.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Today v. 3.6.0 version released


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

GOOD NEWS... BAD NEWS

Good news is that the Android app now auto updates. BAD news for anyone with an unlocked phone (me), it will not run. Says something like "... app will not run on unlocked phones. Please lock your phone and try again."


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

alex589 said:


> Today v. 3.6.0 version released


Do you have a link? Above link is still 3.5.1


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Apps forced me to update...i don't have a link..sorry


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> GOOD NEWS... BAD NEWS
> 
> Good news is that the Android app now auto updates. BAD news for anyone with an unlocked phone (me), it will not run. Says something like "... app will not run on unlocked phones. Please lock your phone and try again."


What do you mean that it won't work on an 'unlocked' phone?


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> What do you mean that it won't work on an 'unlocked' phone?


Once you are forced to update from 3.5 (you don't have an option), if your phone is unlocked, you cannot run the app. An unlocked phone is any rooted phone. If you got your phone from a carrier (TMo, ATT), chances are it's locked and the app will run.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Once you are forced to update from 3.5 (you don't have an option), if your phone is unlocked, you cannot run the app. An unlocked phone is any rooted phone. If you got your phone from a carrier (TMo, ATT), chances are it's locked and the app will run.


I don't know very much about phones. But isn't unlocked not necessarily the same thing as rooted ? I thought that some cell providers, under some circumstances, would agree to unlock your phone. Also, you can buy in Amazon unlocked phones. Aren't those still "rooted", as in still running under the original OS ?

I am curious if the Uber Android app rejects unlocked phones if they are not rooted, or is only nasty to truly rooted phones.

Just to add more confusion, I guess the Uber app doesn't allow jailbreaking phones either ?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok. Got done reading. Unlocked and Rooted are not the same thing. Unlocked simply means that it isn't tied to any specific carrier. While rooted means it's been hacked open so you have complete access to the system. 

I can't imagine unlocked being a problem. But am confused as to why rooted would be a problem.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

They've removed the word "Beta" from the app name.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Ok. Got done reading. Unlocked and Rooted are not the same thing. Unlocked simply means that it isn't tied to any specific carrier. While rooted means it's been hacked open so you have complete access to the system.
> 
> I can't imagine unlocked being a problem. But am confused as to why rooted would be a problem.


A non-rooted phone will have certain app security controls that prohibits you from mucking about with things. With a rooted phone, there is less of a guarantee that the app can't be messed with.


----------



## benny_SF (Oct 12, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Which from what I read, will continue to happen for a a few weeks.


They still charge $10 per week for few weeks even you returned the iphone?!!!


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

The link t.uber.com/byod2 is still pulling down 3.5.1. What link are using to update to 3.6?


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I wasn't allowed online until I installed 3.6. You shouldn't need a link as your phone should have downloaded the upgrade automatically.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok with 3.5.1 installed I just never opened it. I just did and it automatically updated. Thank you.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> GOOD NEWS... BAD NEWS
> 
> Good news is that the Android app now auto updates. BAD news for anyone with an unlocked phone (me), it will not run. Says something like "... app will not run on unlocked phones. Please lock your phone and try again."


Unlocked or rooted?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

benny_SF said:


> They still charge $10 per week for few weeks even you returned the iphone?!!!


Other posters have said that it seems to take a while for Uber to start charging the fee, although in theory they will rebate the charges.

In my case, time will tell.


----------



## Joel Sanchez (Oct 16, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> GOOD NEWS... BAD NEWS
> 
> Good news is that the Android app now auto updates. BAD news for anyone with an unlocked phone (me), it will not run. Says something like "... app will not run on unlocked phones. Please lock your phone and try again."


All you have to do is go into the SuperSU app and disable super user temporarily.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Joel Sanchez said:


> All you have to do is go into the SuperSU app and disable super user temporarily.


Thanks for the tip. I've tried but still locked out. I've even tried spoofing to show phone model as different. No go here.


----------



## Joel Sanchez (Oct 16, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've tried but still locked out. I've even tried spoofing to show phone model as different. No go here.


Did you uncheck root and restart your phone? Mine works when I uncheck root. Also make sure you have the latest super su app.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Joel Sanchez said:


> Did you uncheck root and restart your phone? Mine works when I uncheck root. Also make sure you have the latest super su app.


I'll try again... thanks


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Well 


Joel Sanchez said:


> Did you uncheck root and restart your phone? Mine works when I uncheck root. Also make sure you have the latest super su app.


Well, not exactly sure what I did... but I got it working. Had to re-root, remove SuperUser, and install SuperSU instead.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Android V.3.6.1 released


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice updated to v 3.6.1 from 3.6 in one day. That is great is does that, but it would be nice to know what changes are happening.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Clearly you early adopters are actually Beta testers.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

im having issues with google maps. once I hit the arrow for navigation, the maps crashes. started last night and going on. ugh.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> im having issues with google maps. once I hit the arrow for navigation, the maps crashes. started last night and going on. ugh.


Lately and only sometimes, I'm having an issue where when it asks me which nav I prefer, I push for waze to come up but it never fully does. I then am forced to google maps instead. I much prefer to use waze.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Lately and only sometimes, I'm having an issue where when it asks me which nav I prefer, I push for waze to come up but it never fully does. I then am forced to google maps instead. I much prefer to use waze.


its begun since .1 came out. so I think ubers app is somehow messin it up. I reinstalled maps,etc just to make sure. luckily ive trained some riders on how to enter destination and by doing so, my app updates with the address so I can just navigate to it  (and yes, I did it while driving)


----------

